# Fet para Amplificador Guitarra Ruby (lm386)



## thenot (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro!

Vengo a hacerles una consulta con respecto al amplificador Ruby, estoy haciéndoselo a un amigo que me lo pidio para poder tocar en la Universidad (yo no tengo idea de guitarra). La cosa es que fui a comprar los componentes (tiendas muy pequeñas en mi cuidad) y me encuentro que no tienen el FET MPF102, tampoco el bf244/5, 2n5457, 2n3819 y 2n5245 (reemplazos que encontré que daban miembros de este foro en otros temas respecto a este FET), tampoco por el que buscaron ellos por reemplazo ECG. Mandarlo a pedir a otra ciudad no me es muy conveniente ya que no tengo nada mas que pedir y el envió saldría mas caro que el total de los componentes, ademas que tengo tiempo hasta el sábado ya que después no estaré, así que, 
¿¿que otro FET se le podría poner?? (para ir a molestar de nuevo a la tienda de electrónica)
¿¿ que función cumple el FET??, no se le podría poner un simple transistor?? (disculpas si es tonta la pregunta pero no tengo estudios de electronica, y prefiero preguntar asi aprendo )
Lo ultimo lo pregunto dado que e visto en otros amplificadores para guitarra que no usan FET y usan transistores o simplemente no usan nada en la entrada.
Bueno esa es mi consulta, si conocen algún otro amplificador para guitarra que sea así de potable también lo aceptare.

PD: como dije no tengo idea de guitarra y mi nivel de electrónica es mas bien básico y lo que es FET ni siquiera sabia que existían, primera vez que me topo con uno de ellos.

Saludos amigos!!
Thenot


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 1, 2010)

dejo a tu amable consideracion este esquema, esta completo  saludos


----------



## thenot (Dic 1, 2010)

Gracias Jorge, lo guardare para otro momento, en este momento necesito algo portable a usarse con una batería de 9 volts, pero igualmente gracias quizás mas adelante me sirva


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2010)

Los micrófonos electret tienen un FET dentro  , destripá u operá un electrt , dato de *Lubec *

Saludos !


----------



## Wasmosy (Dic 1, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> Gracias Jorge, lo guardare para otro momento, en este momento necesito algo portable a usarse con una batería de 9 volts, pero igualmente gracias quizás mas adelante me sirva



http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/2952/layoutguiasy7.jpg

supongo que ese te va a servir 

lo quite de la siguiente pagina 

http://www.guitarristas.info/foro/f180/recuperado-miser-amp-v-3-montaje-pcbs-3035/


saludos...


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 1, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> . . . ¿¿ que función cumple el FET??, no se le podría poner un simple transistor?? . . .
> . . . mi nivel de electrónica es mas bien básico y lo que es FET ni siquiera sabia que existían . . .



La configuracion de ese FET es equivalente al de colector comun del BJT, no tendra problemas si usa este circuito modificado.


----------



## thenot (Dic 1, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los micrófonos electret tienen un FET dentro  , destripá u operá un electrt , dato de *Lubec *
> 
> Saludos !



Como diría Homero Simpsons... D'oh!! Ayer acaba de irse uno a la basura y de flojera no vi que podía servir 



			
				Wasmosy dijo:
			
		

> http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/2...outguiasy7.jpg
> 
> supongo que ese te va a servir
> 
> ...



Gracias, acabo de hacerlo, no le puse el reostato lo deje sin control de volumen, y llame a la tienda y tampoco tienen potenciometros de 5K (¬¬) así que le puse el de 1K que compre para el anterior, Supongo que no habrá problema????



			
				Mandrake dijo:
			
		

> La configuracion de ese FET es equivalente al de colector comun del BJT, no tendra problemas si usa este circuito modificado.



Gracias Mandrake, como dije ya hice el otro circuito, dado que mañana me voy de pesca y quise hacerlo ahora para preparar las cosas, así que esperare al sábado cuando me junte como mi amigo y si no funciona bien haré los cambios y lo dejare como me dices ya que solo cambia la entrada y agregarle un capacitor a tierra en el pin 7, lo demás es igual  

Les dejo unas imágenes de como quedo (por fuera ya que olvide sacar antes y me da pereza abrirlo), no demore mas de 40 minutos, montado todo al aire ya que eran muy pocos componentes y todo quedo bien firme, no se si funcionara bien (para lo que se hizo), dado que no tengo guitarra y menos se tocar  pero con nada en la entrada el parlante no genera ningún ruido (con otro que hice bastante tiempo atrás no pude quitarle el ruido aun con nada en la entrada) y lo conecte a un mp3 y no es un sonido limpio, pero supongo que estará hecho para funcionar con sonido de la guitarra y no de un mp3 o algo similar.

Saludos y gracias a todos!!!!!

PD: El domingo les informare si anduvo todo bien.


----------

